# Head Gasket Replacemt - Kohler 321S



## hotajax (May 27, 2009)

Gotta 14 HP horiz shaft, 24 yr old Kohler K321 (single cylinder) on a Wheel Horse. Head gasket seems to shot right around the exhaust. After I remove the head gasket bolts, how do you break the head free from the cylinder without breaking off the cooling fins? Tapping with a wooden mallet, wedge to force it off, hey, I'll take anything. 

And, when the new head gasket goes in, do you use any adhesive? This is an air-cooled engine. Thanks.


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

After all of the bolts are out,it should come off without much effort,normally.If the head gaskets blown,Kohler recommends replacing all of the head bolts,as the temper gets changed from the overheating around the exhaust.The new gasket goes on without any type of sealer.Follow the torque pattern if you have a diagram of it.If not,at least use a cross-pattern.Use a torque wrench.I do it in 3 steps,up to the final torque.Be sure to check the head for warpage.You can surface lap it flat on a lapping block if you have it.If not,I've head guys say a flat plate of glass can be used.Usually it needs a valve job at the same time,so be sure to inspect.Too little valve clearance can cause the overheating.If I remember right,Kohler K engines have a wider than normal Ex valve clearance ( like .018) So try to get the correct specs for the valves too.These are all the tips I got,hope it's helpful.
Take care,
Steve


----------

